# Low Point Drains?



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Does anyone know if there are low point drains on my 2010 Outback Sydney Edition 5'er (329fbh)? There are none protruding through the belly enclosure. All my old trailers had the drains. I am thinking that if there are drains, maybe they are hidden above one of the small square access panels on the belly?? I winterized the plumbing, but want to make sure I didn't miss the drains if I actually have them (they usually hold water).
Thanks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I can't imagine there isn't 2 drains....one hot ...one cold.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

I have been under the trailer many times ans haven't found them yet. All four of my previous trailers had them. I am thinking that Gilligan at the factory may have forgotten to drop them through the belly.


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

therink said:


> I have been under the trailer many times ans haven't found them yet. All four of my previous trailers had them. I am thinking that Gilligan at the factory may have forgotten to drop them through the belly.


I'm thinking the same thing. Usually the low points are underneath the last fixture in the system....on the 310BHS it runs from tank through pump beside driver side bed in front to the hot water tank driver side back, across to the passenger side to the bathroom hitting the toilet, sink, and tub then forward to the outside kitchen, then the inside kitchen then down to the low points. I would pull off the corrugated plastic underneath the kitchen sink area and take a peak.


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

On our 2010 325FRE (5er) the low drain points are under the bathroom... In my opinion all TT should have these somewhere.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I am thinking I am about to enjoy a day on my back under the rig. I'll find them and post results later.


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

I must say, I am quite the moron. I just went out back (cup of coffee in hand) looked between the axles and what did I see? Two low point drains with pink stuff in them.







I have been under this trailer at least a dozen times and they never jumped out at me. Thanks for all feedback and sorry to waste everyone's typing energy. 
Steve


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

therink said:


> I must say, I am quite the moron. I just went out back (cup of coffee in hand) looked between the axles and what did I see? Two low point drains with pink stuff in them.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that you know where they are, when you get ready to drain get a couple of 1/4 turn valves to replace the existing caps. Makes it much easier and convienent to drain!


----------



## dirtengineer (Jun 6, 2010)

I think you should apologize to Gilligan. heh heh


----------



## therink (May 13, 2010)

I would, but I have made to many other repairs to Gilligans fine craftmanship on this trailer to feel bad about insulting him.


----------

